# Shun Meiji - Before & After



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2018)

These knives had some damage to the edges, the profiles were wonky, and the damascus was scuffed and scratched up a bit. 

I fixed the edges, then reprofiled to customer specs, thinned for performance, and etched the damascus for effect.

You like? :dontknow:


----------



## Matus (May 8, 2018)

Very nice work Dave [emoji106]


----------



## YG420 (May 8, 2018)

DAM! Looks waaaaay better than before! Nice work!


----------



## RonB (May 8, 2018)

Very well done Dave.


----------



## PappaG (May 8, 2018)

Wow. Really nice work. Very impressive.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2018)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Christian1 (May 8, 2018)

Niceeeee, awesome work


----------



## drsmp (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Dave for turning my beat up eBay finds into a pair of beauties!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2018)

Christian1 said:


> Niceeeee, awesome work



Thanks





drsmp said:


> Thanks Dave for turning my beat up eBay finds into a pair of beauties!



You're welcome and thanks back at ya for the business!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 8, 2018)

Nice to see such a beautiful silk purse can be made from a sow's ear ... as always amazingly detailed finishes Dave!


----------



## Nemo (May 8, 2018)

Nice work again Dave.

What's the Core steel in these. How was it to sharpen/ deburr/ thin?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Nice to see such a beautiful silk purse can be made from a sow's ear ... as always amazingly detailed finishes Dave!



Thanks





Nemo said:


> Nice work again Dave.
> 
> What's the Core steel in these. How was it to sharpen/ deburr/ thin?



Thanks 

It's SG2. I power sharpened it so I can't say. Hmm, now that I think about it I don't believe that I've ever sharpened one of these on stones before. I quit hand sharpening Shuns back a L-O-N-G time ago.


----------



## Danzo (May 9, 2018)

Can you explain to us power sharpening? Im assuming thats just using belts.


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 9, 2018)

Quite impressive Dave! I feel like that guy in the pizza commercial whos sitting on the hospital gurney and the doctor says.. poor guy couldnt wrap his head around all that cheese.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

are these same as zwilling kramer meiji line?


----------



## Nemo (May 9, 2018)

Which etchant do you use? Ferric Chloride?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 9, 2018)

panda said:


> are these same as zwilling kramer meiji line?



No. The Zwilling-Kramer Meiji line is FC61 core steel, the knives are very much thinner, and the handles use different materials.


----------



## Godslayer (May 9, 2018)

?You ever refinish an uchigumo? :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Can you explain to us power sharpening? Im assuming thats just using belts.



Yes you're correct. For me it means using belts, very cool temps, very specialized to Japanese and high end thin edged knives. 







niwaki-boy said:


> Quite impressive Dave! I feel like that guy in the pizza commercial whos sitting on the hospital gurney and the doctor says.. poor guy couldnt wrap his head around all that cheese.



Hahahaha - Thanks! 





panda said:


> are these same as zwilling kramer meiji line?



No sir, see Pen Tiger's post below.







Nemo said:


> Which etchant do you use? Ferric Chloride?



Yup, ferric chloride.






Pensacola Tiger said:


> No. The Zwilling-Kramer Meiji line is FC61 core steel, the knives are very much thinner, and the handles use different materials.



Thanks for jumping in with the answer Rick.






Godslayer said:


> ?You ever refinish an uchigumo? :whistling:



LOL - not yet - could be a fun one to try though. :spiteful:


----------



## Godslayer (May 9, 2018)

Once I get back home(mid-end of summer) and get settled we'll have a chat, the ol girl spent a lot of time in the kitchen and could use an aggressive thinning and a serious cleanup afterwards . I think Imma retire her from pro use and make her my main inhouse driver(should warn you, between a 2mm chip, an inhouse repair and countless sharpening sessions/heavy use, she probably isn't as pretty as the show ponies your used to, but she's still gorgeous, in a pornstar sorta way


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> Once I get back home(mid-end of summer) and get settled we'll have a chat, the ol girl spent a lot of time in the kitchen and could use an aggressive thinning and a serious cleanup afterwards . I think Imma retire her from pro use and make her my main inhouse driver(should warn you, between a 2mm chip, an inhouse repair and countless sharpening sessions/heavy use, she probably isn't as pretty as the show ponies your used to, but she's still gorgeous, in a pornstar sorta way




I'll just put some make up on her and a new dress, she'll be good as new.


----------



## KJDedge (May 9, 2018)

Dave...do you mind telling what a job like that costs?


----------



## Godslayer (May 9, 2018)

KJDedge said:


> Dave...do you mind telling what a job like that costs?



You know what they say... if you have to ask


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2018)

Please PM for pricing, thanks.


----------



## drsmp (May 9, 2018)

I tried thinning the Santoku on my stones and after hrs and hrs of work I made very little progress , so in my opinion Daves fees are worth every penny.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 28, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> These knives had some damage to the edges, the profiles were wonky, and the damascus was scuffed and scratched up a bit.
> 
> I fixed the edges, then reprofiled to customer specs, thinned for performance, and etched the damascus for effect.
> 
> You like? :dontknow:



That is crazy how different those knives are now! So youd have to re-etch it with that ferric c.... to get the Damascus out again? You cant just sand and polish it to bring the Damascus back out to a more vibrant distinction?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> That is crazy how different those knives are now! So youd have to re-etch it with that ferric c.... to get the Damascus out again? You cant just sand and polish it to bring the Damascus back out to a more vibrant distinction?




Nope, sandpaper alone won't cut it, you need the acid.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Nope, sandpaper alone won't cut it, you need the acid.



Gotcha, well thats good to know thanks. Is it dangerous/toxic? Will it eat through a table or anything? Your revamps are beautiful for real!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Gotcha, well thats good to know thanks. Is it dangerous/toxic? Will it eat through a table or anything? Your revamps are beautiful for real!




It's not safe but it's not really super dangerous either. If us simple knifemakers can use it anyone can.


----------

